# Creature Report!



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I was finally able to get offshore this year for a chance at some offshore action. Scotty (bowadata) has a new flashy boat that I had yet to ride in yet, and needed to do so. He planned to make a long run with extra fuel to try for blue water and I was in. The plan was to head out in the afternoon, deep drop at night then troll at sunrise for the morning bite. So the two of us, neighbor Adam, and the angler in training Britney, eased out about 4pm and were greatest by white caps a plenty. 1-2 ft seas was not happening out of the gate. Got to approx 200ft of water on our way to the Spur and put the lines out. I had a few lures I wanted to see in action and this was the time to do it. Hoped for a stray wahoo......
As the sun sets, we're at the edge and settle in for the night. Scotty rigged a sword rig using a trolling weight, glow stick, 300# leader all on a bent butt penn 50. A good squid was sent down in hopes of catching something. This turned into sleepy drift fishing and we all tried to lay down. About 1130, Scotty checks the line, and instead of bring somewhat vertical, it's off at an angle. Fish on!!! Everyone scrambles, Adam gets Britney in a harness, I'm moving stuff out of the way, while Scotty cranks on the reel in the rod holder. As the fish gets to the surface we see its tail wrapped pull it into reach. The harness never came to be needed and a quick gaff shot later she was in the boat! First one for any of us. Hoots and hollers all around and she's laying on the deck. After stuffing it in the fish box, we deploy another bait but no luck as we drifted still. 
The sun crept up and we deployed lines again further out. The water wasn't blue but it was clear, so we were hopeful. After driving over 3 spots we had one Bonita to show for it. Saw a few birds in the area but no one was home. Called it a day about 8 and headed for the house. All in all a great trip with a great crew. Morale was always high and everyone had fun. Thanks again to Scotty for the trip, that is a fine boat and a helluva upgrade!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on the sword Joe!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

More pics....


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Beautiful boat and heck of a nice fish!! Sounds like a great trip. Thanks for the report, and congrats on the sword! That's some of the best fish to put in the table in my opinion!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats on the sword!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowdata (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the comments on the boat. It's always an adventure when you take a Samoan fishing, that's for sure.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice Swordfish! If you can stand the heat this is a great time of year to safely be out at night, flat seas for days on end.

Thanks for posting!

Robert


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great report Joe!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats on a nice sword and sweet looking ride too!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

sniperpeeps said:


> Great report Joe!


That lure splash pic is the similar sized head you're getting. It is a plunger while yours is a tube. Either way it will pull a mean bubble.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Niceeeeeee!!!!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice swordie! Best eatin' fish in the gulf!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

We never weighed this fish. Anyone want to take an accurate guess???


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

nice sword man. like the way the trail looks on that lure


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice fish


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the sword! 

Did I read the report correctly...you said you dropped the sword bait at the edge? What was the water depth where the sword was caught?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Chasin' Tales said:


> Congrats on the sword!
> 
> Did I read the report correctly...you said you dropped the sword bait at the edge? What was the water depth where the sword was caught?


We were in the neighborhood of the edge and then drifted a few hrs before the bite. It was the right spot at the right time. We were set up for it but I couldn't tell you exactly where we were.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice sword! Thanks for sharing


----------

